
Announcing Torque: BCG Digital Ventures’ Entrepreneur Residency and Studio - kevinbracken
https://medium.com/@tomserres/announcing-torque-bcg-digital-ventures-entrepreneur-residency-and-studio-241427e2ace9#.djt0y9451
======
staticautomatic
That is one weird, buggy application. Maybe one of the EIR's can help redesign
it.

